# Anyone been to the Zhai Clinic?



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Just wondering whether to spend a bit of time at the Zhai clinic before the stress/expense of a round at ARGC.....

Don't really know what sort of time frame to think about, what sort of expense, etc, though...


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
I've not been to the clinic but have read her book. If I wasn't 500 miles away I would be tempted to see her, there is certainly refereed reserch to say ivf is more succcessful combined with acupuncture. . She is not the only herbalist / acupuncturist... I've been to one locally and was successful with a natural conception. If you are in the south you might check out Michael McIntyre acupuncturist - he seems to be well rated by people in the acupuncture profession. Zhao's statistics are impressive though. Best of luck.


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks, Highland ... i've bought her book online, though it's yet to arrive.  I'll look into Michael McIntyre; he might have a shorter waiting list!


----------

